# Red Cell Pellets



## elevan (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm putting together my order from Jeffers and I noticed this and thought I'd share.

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=H3-R5&cn=330




> Red Cell Pellets
> 
> Blood building supplement increases energy and stamina. Rich source of iron, vitamins and trace minerals. Yucca flavored. Homogenized for maximum consistency. 1 scoop is equivalent to 2 oz of Red Cell Liquid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 3, 2012)

Interesting. As long as the goats eat it, I'm sure it would work well. I'm wondering about cost vs the liquid.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 3, 2012)

I could see this being beneficial if a goat will need red cell long term (as in a week or more) esp in cattle.  But I'd have to have the liquid on hand for emergencies and very poor animals.

I think I may have to order this and give it a try with the cattle.  I like to give heifer and cows a little boost after a hard delivery.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 3, 2012)

i saw it at our feed store


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it would be great for animals that are already eating and need a boost. For ones that aren't eating or are crashing, I'd still have the liquid on hand.


----------

